# Emperors Champion model



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

It's an awesome model. At some point in the past, it could be taken by any space marine army (a WD errata, IIRC).

I have one ready to paint up, to use in my BA army, and I am unsure what to use it as.

Any suggestions for what would be best for it to represent?

Even if I don't use it, I still like it, as it's a cool figure.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

If BA have relic blades use him as a captain for that or maybe a jump pack captain with relic blade


----------



## Tbirch (Mar 13, 2010)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod1060203

Guessing it's that one. 

Are there any rules for it somewhere? Just checked the latest Space Marine codex and couldnt see anything. There's mentions of Company/chapter Champions and such, but they are part of Command Squad or Honor Guard.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

They have their own version called Glaives, so it could represent one of those.

EDIT:

TBirch, they are a Black Templar only unit. An HQ choice that must be taken in a force of a certain size but does not occupy a FOC slot.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

It is that one. There used to be rules, but there are no longer (except for BT).


----------



## Tbirch (Mar 13, 2010)

Damnit.. It looks cool, but no point for me getting it for my Relictors if cant even use it.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Use it as something else!

At the end of the day, it's just a space marine in cooler looking armour, with a bigass sword.


----------



## Tbirch (Mar 13, 2010)

True that.. Think it would work as a Assault Terminator Sergeant?

If so.. I think I'll get one atleast when I visit Warhammer World next week, if they have those there.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

The armour is too small for a terminator.

I reckon it could be a cool vanguard veteran if you put a jump pack in it, or it could be a good IC.

I think I may use mine as a Sanguinary Priest.


----------



## Tbirch (Mar 13, 2010)

Been thinking about adding a vanguard squad for my army actually. 

Using that heroic intervention rule with the emperors champion leading the charge sounds typically deus ex machina that it would feel right happening in wh40k universe too.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

I use mine as a Company captain with relic blade (and I've added a storm shield for him) and he generally tags along with a squad to boost their assault ability (and to allow him some ablative wounds).


----------



## BHound1981 (Feb 25, 2010)

Are you referring to the new Emperor's Champion model, or the old Emperor's Champion model?


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

he'd make a good addition to any of the elites or hq for BA bar terminators really.. have seen a good conversion to a chaplain. Twas a simple change of the weapon but still looked good. probably a VAS sergeant type guy though would be be best


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

BHound1981 said:


> Are you referring to the new Emperor's Champion model, or the old Emperor's Champion model?


There's a 'new' emp's champ model? I was aware of only the old one and the OLDER one (with sword in BOTH hands).

I use the one shown in that link, with sword held in one hand, pistol holstered at hip and empty left hand. The addition of a Storm shield (hand removed) to that hand completed the model (and a small icon on top of his backpack denotes his 4+ regular invul save.).


----------



## toalewa850 (Mar 21, 2010)

Looks cool ,but prrobably wouldn't be a Space Wolf.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Well considering he is a Black Templar, no, he isn't a Space Wolf.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

It's a cool model. He, originally, could be used in any chapter (due ot a WD errata, I believe), hence why he has no insigia actually moulded onto the model.

So he could, actually, be from chapter that you wished.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Ah yes, according to the old errata. Only rules exist for him in BT Codex though. And no one but BT players seem to use him anyways. Not that he is that good to be honest. His rules are cool, but as an actual IC, not very good in my experience.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

It is true, he did only ever have a "coolness" factor. But, a good model, physically, non-the-less.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Here's mine. Yeah he's the original way oop Emperor's Champion model. I gave him a jump pack and storm shield. I use him as the unit champion for my BA Honor guard. However with the sanguinary guard coming out I will use him as a BA captain.


----------

